
The Impact of Seattle's Minimum Wage Increase – UW Minimum Wage Study [pdf] - pg_bot
https://evans.uw.edu/sites/default/files/webform/w25812_summary_final.pdf
======
oblib
That's interesting.

I'm not sure the cause and effect they show in the graphs and stats are
directly relatable though, at least not entirely. There are other issues to be
considered.

By 2014 the cost of living in Seattle was already driving people to look
elsewhere to start a business and live and work, and we see a very similar
downturn in both Seattle and the State beginning in 2017.

